# Zenith/Billodes/GFJ pocket watches



## probep (Jan 7, 2017)

I've read Zenith makes itself producing watches for the Russian market.

Some examples for this conspirological theory: 

Only for the Tsarist Russian market were:1/2 Chronometre, not-functional 23 jewels and so on.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Lots of history there,great.

the middle one looks especially interesting movement.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I do not know a great deal about pocket watches, but a few of them look very good quality to me, thanks for posting.

Cheers Martin


----------



## probep (Jan 7, 2017)

bridgeman said:


> Lots of history there,great.
> 
> the middle one looks especially interesting movement.


 Billodes -54 calibre.

I think the most funny was the left in the botom - 23 jewels.

Sorry I was wrong about the Billodes calibre.


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

bridgeman said:


> Lots of history there,great.
> 
> the middle one looks especially interesting movement.


 Billodes caliber 109

regards enrico


----------

